
Analyzing Best Hacker News Posts - boduma
https://programmerbackpack.com/analyzing-best-hacker-news-posts/
======
samizdis
> " ... the most interesting fact for me is that none of the best stories were
> submitted on Tuesday or Wednesday."

Certainly interesting. Anyone have any ideas/suggestions about why this is so?

~~~
boduma
Disclaimer: I am no Statistics master but I'm passionate about Statistics,
I'll try my 2 cents on this.

In hindsight, I think I should have reordered the values on the horizontal
axis by weekdays, Mon-Sun. If I did so, we would have seen that diagram as
some sort of distribution looking like the Gaussian distribution, with the
center on Friday. With that in mind, I'd say it's natural that people spend
more time on HN during the weekend and that it's only natural that people are
inclined to post here on those days. So my opinion is that more posts appear
on HN during the weekend, so the probability that a popular post appears on
these days is greater than any other day. Still, that's just my rambling and
I'd be super happy to hear some other opinions.

